# US Citizen/Perm,Australian resident - ? tax in both countries



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys!
We've been back in Australia now for 13 months, USA tax is due.
My husband is a US citizen/ permanent resident in Australia, and as a freelance writer has been earning an income from a US based publisher.
Does anyone know a good accountant in Sydney, who is versed in US tax laws? 
I have been on-line and keep coming across differing info about what to do, as tax is due in both countries I believe.

thanks


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Some of H&R Block offices should be able to help with US tax


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks Boboa, I called them yesterday - a few unclarified questions, but I will probably use them , thanks again


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

No problem, they will probabily advise you that any US tax paid on income earned in the US, is deductable in Australia, and vise-versa (due to mutial tax treaty)


----------

